

Is this normal? Job application asks for salary at previous jobs - akkartik

I'm filling out an application that requires me to tell the company how much I was paid (starting and ending) at all my previous jobs. I've never encountered this sort of question in the application before. Have others? What would you do?
======
fr0man
It's very common. The purpose is really twofold: they want to make sure they
aren't going to waste their time hiring you for a $15/hr job when you've made
double that for the last 5 years and are likely to leave when something better
comes along, and also to give them a leg up in the salary negotiation/offer
phase. I've read advice articles saying not to answer the question, but when
we were hiring people, refusing to answer would have been a HUGE negative.

~~~
noodle
> but when we were hiring people, refusing to answer would have been a HUGE
> negative.

that is really rough, though. it makes it difficult for people to jump out of
their salary bracket if they basically got the shaft with their previous
employment. especially in a tough economy.

one of the (many possible) reasons why people leave their former employment is
because they feel underpaid, and to use that underpayment as a measurement on
what to offer them next seems at least somewhat unfair.

~~~
ido
> it makes it difficult for people to jump out of their salary bracket if they
> basically got the shaft with their previous employment.

Nobody is forcing you to tell the truth - after all, they have no way of
finding out anyway.

~~~
ams6110
IF they find out somehow, though, providing false information on an
application/resume is grounds for termination almost everywhere.

------
JacobAldridge
Good organisations realise that the value they offer (and, therefore, their
competitors for talent offer) includes but is not limited to salaries.

The last time I had to do this - in an interview, not an application where it
may have been more difficult - was to share all the relevant information. Ie,
"My base salary was blah, but they also covered these expenses (gas & phone
iirc), provided me with secure city parking, covered all training expenses,
allowed me to work from home when I had meetings on my side of town, and
invited me to participate in state and national strategy meetings."

(You could also add cultural benefits - they weren't that relevant in my
example because culture was a key reason I was leaving.)

Doing this demonstrates that you are interested in more than the money, and
also allows you (at this stage or during the offer) to discuss _all_ the
benefits rather than a dollar-based negotiation. I ended up with a much higher
base salary, but funding my own expenses, which was ultimately more profitable
for me.

------
bavcyc
It is a normal question but not something you have to answer. I've not been
offered a job because I did not discuss my previous salary with the new
company according to someone that knew.

I'll put zero down if it is a required field. If it is in an interview, I'll
deflect. If the company wants to offer me a job then we can negotiate at that
point. And most likely my new job isn't going to be the exact same as any
previous position.

------
eliot_sykes
How about telling them your previous pay if they agree to tell you how much
they paid the person you could be replacing.

I'd be tempted to put down zero - I hope people in the position of reading job
applications will understand that this is a piece of valuable information that
it is perfectly reasonable to want to keep to yourself.

------
AmberShah
I have always answered truthfully, but have not been shy about expecting a
reasonable jump up from my current salary. If I'm making 80K then I might put
that down and once we get to the salary negotiation part say "the range I am
looking for is $90k to 100" or something. I know they say that you should
never say a number first but I've never gotten away with that. But actually it
has worked out well for me. The key is not to talk about it with them until
you get to the END and they've decided to make an offer. Any employer who
thinks they can hire you just what you made before is an idiot anyways.

------
frossie
I recommend you read "How to handle requests for a salary history" for some
good advice:

[http://askamanager.blogspot.com/2009/11/how-to-handle-
reques...](http://askamanager.blogspot.com/2009/11/how-to-handle-requests-for-
salary.html)

Really it boils down to "in an ideal world they shouldn't ask you, but
refusing might well cost you the job, so be aware that is the risk you take".

------
gord
Not important whether its normal... if we all said yeah sure its normal, would
you still feel comfortable doing it?

So, ask is this a rational, fair, acceptable, professional, moral request on
their part, and are you agreeable to it?

Id tell them to go take a flying fuck at the moon, but I've read Kilgore
Trout!

------
jsean
You can try saying that you committed to your past employers to keep your
salary confidential, and you need to honor that.

